# Routan lug nuts M12x1.5 or M14x1.5 ?



## robertro (Mar 3, 2014)

My 2010 Routan 4.0L S/SE has swollen and deformed lug nuts - my mechanic used three different wrench sizes to remove them. I figured I should change them to make his life easier, and to make an emergency wheel change possible.

When I looked online, I saw two lug nut dimensions for 09-14 Routans: M12x1.5 and M14x1.5. Almost every site listed M12x1.5, although one listed M14x1.5. However, when I called the local Partsource, they said the Routan takes M14x1.5. I am thoroughly confused!

M12x1.5:
http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswagen-routan-lug-nuts-locks/
M14x1.5:
http://www.wheel-size.com/size/volkswagen/routan/2010/

Neither seemed to be related to version of the vehicle or engine or anything else - both were from online stores selling lug nuts and claiming that all Routans use the same studs and nuts.

Anybody know which of these sizes is correct?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Should be m12x1.5. Verify on mcgard wheel locks website. To triple check use the Chrysler and dodge vans to cross reference to the routan

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Should be m12x1.5. Verify on mcgard wheel locks website. To triple check use the Chrysler and dodge vans to cross reference to the routan


I checked the the parts lookup and the 2010 Chrysler and Dodge vans use the M12x1.5 lug nuts:
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=597458&ukey_make=1061&ukey_model=15477&modelYear=2010&ukey_category=20319
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=597458&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2010&ukey_category=20319

And that is also the size I purchased for my 2009 Dodge Caravan.


----------



## robertro (Mar 3, 2014)

*2010 Routan: lug nut sizes; rear door sag; hesitant starting; balky keys*

Thanks folks! I will order the M12x1.5 lug nuts and get them installed.

I have also continued to do some web research, and it looks like M12 x 1.5 is, with the exception of the site and local parts store, the unanimous lug nut size.

I have three other minor annoyances that I am hoping others have experience in.

1) the rear sliding door (manual) on the (more used) passenger side of the vehicle sags a bit (maybe 1/2") which makes it harder to close, and I was wondering whether anyone has a diagram of it, and perhaps some idea of what bolts/adjustments are possible.

2) starting sometimes hesitates: I turn the ignition and the starter engages normally but needs to turn the engine over for 2-3 seconds before the engine kicks in. This is sporadic, occuring perhaps 1 time out of 20, and does not seem to follow any pattern (such cold or warm engine, etc...). I once had a Mazda that had a cracked distributor cap that made the engine act the same way.

3) the keys are flaky: One of my keys gives a "bad key" message but the remote door open/close function works; the other key works in the ignition but does not open/close the locks. I have replaced the batteries in each, and am scratching my head on this one!

Any thoughts?


----------



## robertro (Mar 3, 2014)

*Routan lug nuts - VW hubcaps*

Apparently, standard M12 x 1.5 lug nuts fit, BUT....

...the VW hubcaps require a flange along the lug nuts - standard lug nuts will not hold the hubcap on. So I'll probably have to head over to the VW dealer since the ones I see at auto parts stores do not seem to come with a flange.




robertro said:


> Thanks folks! I will order the M12x1.5 lug nuts and get them installed.
> 
> I have also continued to do some web research, and it looks like M12 x 1.5 is, with the exception of the site and local parts store, the unanimous lug nut size.
> 
> ...


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

As for the hub caps.... If you go with aftermarket wheels - you won't need the special lug nuts. :laugh:

And as for the keyfob - have you had your recall done? They replace your ignition switch and issue you two brand new keys (at least that's what they did for me) - it should fix your issue.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

1) I had the same lug nut issue. I ordered from VW OEM ones, as they are stainless steel. You need to use a metric socket, I believe it is 19mm. My dealership had it all beat up from impacts and using i think it was 3/4" socket.

2) i changed the battery 3 times since 2011. It fixed my hesitation.

3) i'm starting to have a key issue that it doesn't always work when i press the buttons - maybe just time to replace them.



robertro said:


> Thanks folks! I will order the M12x1.5 lug nuts and get them installed.
> 
> I have also continued to do some web research, and it looks like M12 x 1.5 is, with the exception of the site and local parts store, the unanimous lug nut size.
> 
> ...


----------

